# Which JCF / MBTI personality type is this lovely lady (video)?



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Please select 1 response from the poll. Please, also, comment with your reason(s) supporting your poll choice based on any clues or indicators of personality you think you see from watching the video.

Thank you!


----------



## koakuma (May 6, 2012)

ENTP?

Seems to be curious about_ "what if? what if?"_ all the time. She talks at the same time as she is thinking and recreating scenarios in her head. Seems confident. Though confidence might not have much to do with her type, even though some types are known to be more confident than others. But yeah, she seems to be a lot like _"Aha this! Aha that!"_ and it seems very spontaneous. She doesn't seem to have a goal with what she will talk about in her videos. She just goes with it. It just comes to her as she talks along.

Was guessing ESTP for a while, but the ESTP's I know are much more hands on people, than talkative people. They want to do things with their hands/bodies, and NT want to do things with their minds, see various connections.


----------



## DarwinsBastard (Apr 27, 2012)

Very attractive, fast talker, Starcraft poster, Witcher poster, coffee appreciation, referenced that she's going to PAX, 

I don't know the type but I'm a tiny bit in love.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

DarwinsBastard said:


> Very attractive, fast talker, Starcraft poster, Witcher poster, coffee appreciation, referenced that she's going to PAX,
> 
> I don't know the type but I'm a tiny bit in love.


Haha, I was thinking the same thing roud:


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

If she is ENTP it explains why I choose Ni over Ne :laughing: I mean it is poosible for me to play the ENTP but it comes to me as too crazy to remain a long time in this state.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I hardly ever type people based off a video, but this one seemed like a very clear representation of Ne. I'm leaning ENTP as well. So many "what if's" based on the external world, and you could see Ti trying to "answer" them. This girl seems pretty awesome!


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Spades said:


> This girl seems pretty awesome!


Yeah I see what you did there :wink:


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback so far, everyone!

I'm intrigued by how cognitive functions interplay to produce an individual's mannerisms, speech, priorities in decision making, preferred activities, aesthetics of appearance, etc. since those are among the most readily apparent behaviors others can witness. I know that she's taken an online MBTI personality test, but I'm not so sure the results were correct (in her own words: "I feel like half of this is spot-on, and the other half of it is not- is not right, at all. Which sucks."). I'm exploring other personality type possibilities and feasible explanations which could support them, based on what I know about internal use and outward expression of Cognitive Functions, JCF preference and expected order of their development throughout a person's lifespan.

I don't know if this should be considered a SPOILER ALERT, but I'll put that label here, anyway, just in case. The video I quoted from which concerns the results of the online Myers-Briggs Type Indicator test the person in question took and her thoughts on the matter:

******* SPOILER ALERT ******* SPOILER ALERT ******* SPOILER ALERT ******* SPOILER ALERT *******






More info from which clues or insight could be drawn:

Her show is called "COFFEH TIME" because she really likes to drink coffee (occasionally, during filming she'll drink water or tea, instead, at which time the episodes are titled, "WATAH:" or "TEH:"); she could very well have a caffeine-hyped brain, which would affect the expression of her personality in contrast to when she hasn't imbibed caffeinated beverages. I think this is important to keep in mind.

If you need clues from outside of the video, she went to college to get a degree in things such as stage production and she is a working actor. She's been filming and uploading "GAMING NEWZ" episodes for over 2 years, now, so it's obvious that video games are a hobby or perhaps even more than a hobby for this person.


----------

